# Scratching post for hair sheep



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

I have hair sheep. Along the hog wire fencing in certain spots, is evidence that the sheep have been rubbing their loose hair off. One ewe has a felted dread lock hanging from last years coat that I would love to get off. Does anyone use a scratching post so the hair sheep can comb themselves?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I used the worn out brush off a street sweeper, the long roll with bristles. Just slid it over a round fence post. Worked well....James


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine seem to like the cattle panels also.

I also had some panels that were stacked (stored) against both sides of a fence post. since they are at a bit of and angle, they get at the tops of their backs a bit better.

They like the wood snow fence, wrapped around to protect our tree trunks also.

I just leave the excess on. They need all they can get this time of year.


----------

